# M9000 Valve Adjustment or 'Overhead'



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I am in the early stages of getting equipment ready for hay season.
My M9000 is running good and has just under 1,200 hours. Sometimes at startup I hear a very slight "ticking" usually for a short period. I have been told it is normal Kubota noise but want to be sure. 
Is there a recommended valve adjustment around 1,000 hours or possibly a more comprehensive overhead like performed on bigger trucks I should consider? Also wondered if anyone is using an oil additive and what brand.
I can do my own fluid/filter maintenance but not confident enough to adjust the valves. Anything you would add to the job? Would you use a dealer only mechanic?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Most of the smaller kubotas have fairly short valve lash adjustment service intervals, maybe 750 hours or something.

Maybe check the water pump as well, my M120 had a tick, was the water pump bearing.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I have an M8540 w/ 1400hrs sounding pretty clackity too. Hard to say if it's valves when the starting temp is 10F or so using block heater.

More concerned about the clutch play on a hydraulic shuttle transmission. Seems pretty slow respones time. Again - temp related?

Curious -- if you've done your own fluid changes, what do you use to catch 57 quarts of trans oil? I ended up using a Rubbermaid tote.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The smaller utility size Kubotas have a wet hydraulic reverser that is not electronic and is very dependent on oil temperature.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Most of the smaller kubotas have fairly short valve lash adjustment service intervals, maybe 750 hours or something.
> 
> Maybe check the water pump as well, my M120 had a tick, was the water pump bearing.


Hey slow --- how many hours on your 120 when the water pump bearing went south?

Smaller like 80 HP?

Hydraulic oil temp is always a problem when the temps drop even though your motor is nice and warm and fires right up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

4900 ish

But hearing similar noise in my smaller Kubota at times and it's at 3000 hours roughly.



Draft Horse Hay said:


> Hey slow --- how many hours on your 120 when the water pump bearing went south?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I have an M8540 w/ 1400hrs sounding pretty clackity too. Hard to say if it's valves when the starting temp is 10F or so using block heater.
> 
> More concerned about the clutch play on a hydraulic shuttle transmission. Seems pretty slow respones time. Again - temp related?
> 
> Curious -- if you've done your own fluid changes, what do you use to catch 57 quarts of trans oil? I ended up using a Rubbermaid tote.


Temps definitely affect response time.

57 quarts? Thats nothing......Just saw off the top 2 feet of a plastic barrel. Let it drain in that. Use a drill pump to pump it into your empty oil containers.

when the barrel is empty, unscrew the cap and let it drip into newspaper.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It would surprise me if an engine that needed cylinder head valve adjustment would make a ticking sound due to needing adjustment. As an engine operates the valve head sinks into valve seat deeper therefore making distance between valve stem & rocker arm less therefore the valve noise should be less not more. Operators manual for my Kubota M7040 recommends checking valve clearance ever 800 hrs of operation.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I have an M8540 w/ 1400hrs sounding pretty clackity too. Hard to say if it's valves when the starting temp is 10F or so using block heater.
> 
> More concerned about the clutch play on a hydraulic shuttle transmission. Seems pretty slow respones time. Again - temp related?
> 
> Curious -- if you've done your own fluid changes, what do you use to catch 57 quarts of trans oil? I ended up using a Rubbermaid tote.


Our articulated Whites hold something like 24 gallons in the front transmission, 27 in the rear. Usually plan on having a new bag of floor dry on hand.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I have an M8540 w/ 1400hrs sounding pretty clackity too. Hard to say if it's valves when the starting temp is 10F or so using block heater.
> 
> More concerned about the clutch play on a hydraulic shuttle transmission. Seems pretty slow respones time. Again - temp related?
> 
> Curious -- if you've done your own fluid changes, what do you use to catch 57 quarts of trans oil? I ended up using a Rubbermaid tote.


I cut a couple of large diameter 88 gallon plastic barrels just short enough to slip under the tractor and never let them get too close to full. It can be tricky putting the plug back in but it works. Then I use an electric transfer pump to move it to standing barrels. Thinking about trying to modify a 250 gallon tote but not sure if the plastic walls are thick enough to stand on their own. Plus, I am not certain if the square frame will fit under the tractor anyway. Would be great to have a 'pit' of sorts to drive the tractor over.

What engine oil, weight, and additives (if any) do you use? I have been running regular Rotella 15W//40 down in TN. We seldom get cold enough to have serious starting issues anymore. Particularly could weight contribute to a 'tick'? Not trying to start an oil war. Just needing advise.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

The shop I worked at called them "oil pigs" Basically a specially built 50ish gallon barrel horizontally mounted on wheels, a hose to a catch basin and a air operated venturi to suck the oil from the catch basin into the barrel. My personal record was 10 bags of floor sweep.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I also put a rolling dolly under my plastic drum with a rope and just grab the rope to pull the dolly out from under the tractor (saves from wacking your head)


----------

